# Michael and Anele's Home Theater



## michaelcarey (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Everybody,
I've got my newbie five posts done, I've uploaded some photos to the gallery... so I thought I had better let everyone know to take a look.

 
This is a screenshot of the Cars DVD. This was actually projected using our old Sony VPL-W400Q 480i projector. The screen is a 130" OZTS Majestic Scope screen with Evo3D fabric.

 
The seating arrangement. There is never enough money for new seats!

 
The rack! Always changing, with room for expansion. 

Left side going down
Sony CDP-222ES CD Player
Space for an Oppo BDP-83 BD Player
Toshiba HD-XE1 HD-DVD Player
Zensonic Z500 Network DVD Player
Network switch and Slingbox AV sitting on top of Z500
Integra DTR-8.8 AV receiver with Sherborne C-12 fan unit
Yamaha P2500 amp to run Whise Profunder 624 subs

Right side going down
Crestron controller
Space for HTPC
Austar PayTV receiver
Samsung Sat receiver for FTA sat channels
Sony DVR
Sharp VC-ML3 VCR
Home made sub amp to run bass shakers.

 
Inside the back of the rack. This is accessed from a small room/office at the rear of the HT.

 
Sony VPL-VW60 with my homemade Aussiemorphic II anamorphic lens.

 
Looking at the projector through the anamorphic lens.

 
The right hand Whise Profunder 624 enclosure. 121dB at 24Hz at 1m... love it!

 
The left hand 624 enclosure. This one is now located in the back left corner of the HT.

I'll update the gallery as needed.... enjoy!

Michael.


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

Looks great Michael, LOVE the subs!


----------



## whines (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, I love the DIY anamorphic lens...nice work!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice work!! I like the dual equipment rack setup :T

Matt


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks great, nice job....:T


----------



## michaelcarey (Apr 24, 2010)

mdrake said:


> Nice work!! I like the dual equipment rack setup :T
> 
> Matt


Thanks, 
the rack was one of those things that needed to be done. Before I built it, I had everything at the front of the room. Changing components around (something I always do) was a chore, it's dark and it was hard moving the rack to get access to the back.
I took the plunge, sacrificed some space in the office at the back of the HT and cut a hole in the wall! I did have to move some shelves in the office that supported my old 16mm projector... the price of progress I suppose. 

The rack is made from 25mm MDF. I was fortunate that the width of the rack cabinet... two 25mm sides, a 50mm centre (to support the wall, I removed one stud) and the two rack sections filled the space in the wall perfectly with around 4mm of play. The inside is painted satin black and the back is light controlled. The only thing I want to do with the rack is redesign it with a positive pressure air source that is filtered, instead of the convection cooling I use at the moment... it gets dusty far too quickly!

Michael.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

>


I think I've seen that photo before somewhere! :bigsmile:


----------



## kujomujo (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow... nice job... and congrats to getting those 5 initial posts out of the way.

KM
www.myhometheatersecrets.com


----------



## michaelcarey (Apr 24, 2010)

davidburn said:


> Looks great Michael, LOVE the subs!


Every time I fire them up I smile... they are one of the best purchases I have ever made. Whise has now been absorbed into another Australian company, Whatmough. I think the Whatmough Impulse2 sub incorporates the PAM technology that was developed by Whise and TMH Labs.
Plenty of clean, deep and loud bass!!!


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks great! Did you make the DVD holders or purchase?

Thanks,

McCrew


----------



## michaelcarey (Apr 24, 2010)

Mccrew said:


> Looks great! Did you make the DVD holders or purchase?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> McCrew


They are Boltz multimedia racks. I initially bought a 3 bay rack, then run out of space and added another two expansion kits.
Gonna get another 3 bay rack as the CD's have been progressively pushed off the end with each new DVD addition. The CD's are going to live in the office, which is right behind the home theater.

Michael.


----------



## Mccrew (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Michael.

Jim


----------



## silvergsx (May 8, 2010)

System looks great!


----------



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

I like it. What really has me inspired is the one picture with the lighting, which is where I'm having problems with mine, but you helped me figure out that problem, so thank you for that.


----------



## michaelcarey (Apr 24, 2010)

HomeTeam said:


> I like it. What really has me inspired is the one picture with the lighting, which is where I'm having problems with mine, but you helped me figure out that problem, so thank you for that.


The whole theater is designed to be a dark, black hole. The walls and ceiling are a dark gray (with exception for the yellow stars). I didn't want any lighting on the walls or ceiling. 

I took my inspiration from an Imax theater where all the walls and ceiling were matt black. Before the show began, all I was aware of was this incredible screen in front of me, the walls and the ceiling seemed to vanish... it gave a sense of openness, you weren't aware of the confines of walls and ceiling.

Michael


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

looks like a huge room.

what are its dimensions?

Also I notices the ceiling fan, does this give you a weird wooshing sound while watching movies? 

My dad has a decent setup in their living room and if you sit directily under the fan while watching a movie you hear the audio reflected off the ceiling with a rapid shhwweee shweee shhwwweee shwweee shweee sound added in from the fan.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice. It seems the seats are the last thing to get upgraded by many people, myself included. I am using hand me down couches. Someday I'll take the plunge and get better seats. Love the rack at the back. Looks great.

Matteo


----------

